# Ruger LCP Review (Began shipping TODAY! 02.29.08)



## pistol-packin-preacher (Feb 19, 2008)

Check out a great review at http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-LCP.htm

My baby is on the way! Her name is "Elsea Pea"!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the link!

-Jeff-


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Guess I should be expecting a message from my dealer soon then since I had mine ardered a whiole back and he had confirmation of getting 4. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rugers release date was mid-March and Kel-Tec has been working overtime for the last month.:smt017


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Rugers release date was mid-March and Kel-Tec has been working overtime for the last month.:smt017


Well, if the LCP is in fact made by Kel-Tec, at least it's a better looking pistol....


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

one of the moderators on KTOG range tested lcp today. Didn't give a report but was hinted it did fine and at least barrel and mags interchangable w/p3at.


----------

